# Stuffing envelopes



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

How much money can be made from this venture and do you have to find your own addresses?

Any an all info would be appreciated

Waiting Falcon


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

From what I have heard, most of these jobs are scams. I wouldn't answer any ads unless I knew of the company requesting the work and no up front money was asked of me.

deb
in wi


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I think deb is right. Most of these are scams. Let me guess: They want you to pay $20 or more for a kit to get you started?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I would say zip and you would need to pay a fee for start up.

Most bulk mailers have equipment that stuffs envelopes.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

There's a reason those kinds of "jobs" are listed under "business opportunities" in the classifieds. The only legitimate envelope stuffing I have ever seen has been a real job with an actual company.


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

Scams.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

There are machines that fold, staple, stuff envelopes, and address them, too.

A small company can pay a printing shop to do it if they don't have their own machinery.

There is absolutely no reason to pay a person to hand stuff envelopes unless what is going into the envelopes is so illegal that the police would be right down on them. So you might possible get someone to pay you to send out kiddie porn from your home address..... except they could get it done in Mexico or Pakistan for pennies on the dollar, so why pay you?

I actually know someone who fell for the scam. They had to send $20 to get a power stapler that they'd need to do the job. Never saw their $20 again and never received the stapler.

By the way, that mystery shopper ad is a scam, too. No way anyone has to advertise every week for a year to hire someone to go shopping.


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

I have not answered any ads , I just worked as a volunteer stuffing envelopes for the pregnancy care center and enjoyed the work. 
Thought it might be an interesting way to earn a little spare cash.

Waiting Falcon


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

SCAM! you pay for the envelopes and stamps, they give you adresses plus you get your own form phone books, and "hope" they send you a check!!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

There are businesses that will pay you to hand stuff envelopes, I do it occasionally. BUT, it's never a work-at-home deal. It's a real job for which you have to apply and take a test and pee in a cup so they can check for drugs and all that. Those jobs are not advertised as envelope stuffing jobs and they are hard to get.


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

These are always scams....When I was a young teen I sent money to a few of these places and they aren't legit!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Waiting Falcon said:


> I have not answered any ads , I just worked as a volunteer stuffing envelopes for the pregnancy care center and enjoyed the work.
> Thought it might be an interesting way to earn a little spare cash.
> 
> Waiting Falcon


I've been in the printing biz nearly all of my adult life. 

If you really are interested in this type of work, hit up the print shops in your area.

Ask them if they have "hand work, like collating, envelope stuffing, or bindery work" available.

Most printers need this type of service quite often. Sometimes they have a list of regulars that they can call, but most often, they don't.

The real key is that they need the work done fast. 

In my experience, I've kept names of people who inquired about hand work, and I always paid REALLY well, generally $15 (often more) an hour for a fast, responsible worker.

Usually, what I hear is "I can maybe do it on Wednesday or Friday of next week. Can I just do it for you in the next two or three weeks?" It has always been hard not to blurt out laughing when I hear that kind of stuff!!!! 

Normally, I need it done within 48 hours, or sooner. Often, I have my money tied up in these jobs, and must turn them quickly. As well, in today's print world, customers demand things to be done tomorrow, not next year. 

HTH.


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

clovis, I've done this job, under the conditions you have described. Every job was short and temporary, but I could usually count on a couple of hours at least three afternoons a week.

Like you said, it pays well -- I was getting $12 an hour (mid-late 90's) for work that did not interfere with college, studying, or my social life. It was a pretty good deal, I always thought.


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

Waiting Falcon said:


> I have not answered any ads , I just worked as a volunteer stuffing envelopes for the pregnancy care center and enjoyed the work.
> Thought it might be an interesting way to earn a little spare cash.
> 
> Waiting Falcon


 This is how they work--you send the money, they send you instructions, where to buy mailing lists, how toincrease the number of mailings, etc. you place the same type of ad you replied to, or mail out the ad, then hope others take the bait.

Fool me once.....


----------

